# wild pigeon- mangled leg



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

i am from maine, usa. im not sure where most of you on here are from but here, i looked up different rehabilitators and a place called avian haven and it basically stated that its against federal law to take in any wild bird and advises us to take them directly to a rehabilitator.
i have cared for and released 3 pigeons so far without knowing this and have 2 more im waiting until warm spring weather to release (male and female that i introduced to eachother while captive and they seem to like eachother so hope they become lifelong mates once released) as i am typing this they are grooming eachother in a tray of warm water i just placed on the kitchen floor. 
recently i was feeding pigeons at a park and i caught a male pigeon laying in the snow- one leg mangled and not functionable yet not serevely enough to halt the birds spirit to eat, groom fly. its obvious the leg has been like that for months (at least)and has healed together all wrong. the 'good foot' appears frostbitten and callaced (reason why he is laying in snow instead of standing) since it is the only foot he can use, he cannot hold it up to warm it and must use it no matter what.
i brought him in my home a few days ago to warm his frozen foot. he has white hard crusts of frostbitten skin on his good foot that have fallen off and revealed new skin. i deliced him and cleaned all the dried fecal matter from his mangled leg. he has no movement abilities in his toes at all and the palm of his foot faces upwards not down though the foot is not cold to touch- the tibiotarus (upper leg)and the tarsometatarus(lower part of leg) are completely separated at the knee/calcaneal ridge joint and the tarsometatarus(lower leg) has healed to the side of the tibiotarus (upper leg) bone 1/4 to 1/2 inch higher than the joint. when he attempts to put pressure on this leg it bends in front of his good leg and he trips over it. this causes him to give up and lay down other than walk. usually after a couple tries he manages to land on a wooden perch but with the tip of the exposed tibiotarus(upper leg bone) resting on the perch. (note bone is not actually exposed, but covered in healed skin)
is there a place around me that may help with the cost of surgery since he is a wild bird but let me keep him if he cannot be released? i know rehabilitators would not allow me to have the bird as a pet in my home. he has no fear of my 2 dogs and my 14 year old declawed cat whom could care less if the pigeon sits sleeps in his kitty bed with him. 
any suggestions?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for all your kindness in helping these pigeons.

Can you take a picture of the bird with mangled leg?

Please check the following links to resources, hopefully you can find one in your area.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

dirtybert,

Good description. Can you email or post a picture? 

Usually, pigeons don't fall under the same rules that other birds do so I wouldn't worry about the feds busting in. That's because they're not 1)native and 2) considered beneficial.

Anyhow, that bad leg sounds like a dislocation. I can send you a lot of vet material about traumatized (broken, etc.) legs if you'll email me your address. We have a member in Maine about 10 miles South of Auburn. Her name is "pigeonmama" although she also goes by "Daryl" in a pinch. She's actually a nurse but I don't know if she's had experience with the kind of problem you're relating.

It sounds like in order to repair the bad leg that you'd have to re-break it and set it properly. Sure would be nice to do that under a general and for that you'll need an avian vet. She'll probably know what the best option is that way in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

As for the legal part; Pigeons, House Sparrows and Starlings are all considered Domestic birds and aren't protected by law. This means you can pick them up, hold them, keep them as pets, etc. and won't be breaking any laws. All migratory birds, Cardinals, Hawk, Blue Jays, etc. are all protected and illegal to keep (except in cases where you are holding them to bring them to the proper authorities then a 24 hour grace period is given, 48 if you are covered under the license of a rehabber - volunteer for them. This might vary depending on the state though)

So, you're not breaking any laws 

You can bring him to a vet and argue this case saying he is your pet bird. They can't outright argue against that; it would be like saying a Poodle doesn't count as a dog just because they don't like it. You just need to make sure the vet he goes to is an avian vet.

I can't imagine a rehabber saying you wouldn't be able to keep the bird, it does depend on the rehabber though. Here's a list for Maine rehabbers, I already found this one but don't know the area:

Kappy Sprenger, Avian Rehabilitator
Bridgton
207-647-5593
[email protected]
Rehab Type: Birds Only

But this site - http://www.maineanimalcoalition.org/artman/publish/article_34.shtml - should have more.

Important thing to remember about rehabbers is that 99% of them don't get paid for their work. This tends to make them a bit picky about the type of rehabbing they do since they can easily get swamped. If you call one and let them know you're willing to adopt the bird once it sees the vet, they might be more open to helping. They're usually also open to A) Donations and B) Volunteer requests. If you can find some items on their "wish list", some amount of money to donate or time you can volunteer and help them out, they might be more receptive to helping you with your bird in the end.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BrianNAmy - excellent post.

Maggie


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you all so much for your detailed and quick responses.

Pigey especially -since i actually live in Auburn and that woman you spoke of is only 10 miles from me that is great. i cant wait to contact her. i will definately post a pic for all of you interested in checking out exactly what i mean when i say his leg is mangled.

he is a sweet sweet bird, he doesnt make a sound and doesnt flinch the least when handling him. we even tried to splint the mangled leg so it would at least support him he let us though it didnt work so we took it off.(my other two peck me and make that strange rrr'ctoooo noise when i go to feed them)-though when i open their cage and allow them out into my kitchen and set a pan of warm water on the floor they dont care if im still holding it or not they dive in. i think they enjoy the warmth of it- dirtybert once fell asleep in it. he used to sit in my dogs water bowl- which confused my dogs i think... my dogs (i have two a dalmatian and a pitbull) would go over to drink and Dirtybert would peck them on the on the noses and "growl" at the dogs as if to say "i was here first you hairy beasts now get lost".
i have to say the only thing bad about keeping a pigeon in yur home is the fact that they are little poop factories! im constantly cleaning up after them-i think they should make pigeon diapers!  i change the paper in their cage like 2-3 times a day and wash their perches once a day. i made huge cage for fresca and dirty bert, but captin stays free since they pick on him and he is unable to get away. at night he sleeps in a kitty cubby and during the day he sits on my cat's cat tree by a window. he doesnt make much mess since he is content in one spot.

we live in the city part of auburn- not for long i hope. my husband and i would much rather live in the country. so we are loaded with pigeons. and unfortunately stay cats. which ive also been doing rescue work with them. treating URI, earmites, parasites and spaying/neutering. i already found homes for 5 and am looking for homes for 3 others right now. --anyone want a cat?

luckily for me (and them) my husband loves animals- he doesnt know a darn thing about feeding them, caring for them or anything else- but he likes having them around. dont we all! 

as soon as i figure out how to make a picture smaller i will post one of captin's leg!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, I don't know if Daryl (pigeonmama) will be able to help you, but she's one of our beloved members even though she's so fun to tease!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Did I hear my name mentioned? Can't help tonight or tomorrow, but I'll be available Friday or Saturday. You can e-mail me at [email protected]. I'd be glad to see if we can help. I'm working tomorrow.
Took a tumble coming down from my loft tonight, twisted the dickens out of the ankle I broke two years ago, muscles in my back, and (I have no idea how), the muscles in the right side of my ribcage. That wasn't enought, I then slid right down the hill on my butt and ended up in a huge mud puddle. Pidgey, stop that laughing !! My foot, ankle and leg clear to the knee now look like the Michelin Man. Totally puffball.
Headed to bed !
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

I didn't start laughing until you told me not to and now I can't control it!

Pidgey-ey-ey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
Such a nice guy. Poor old lady falls down and gets hurt, and you laugh. HUMPH !!
That's o.k. after I got done swearing and crying and got a look at myself, I laughed (very little) at myself.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Daryl, I am so sorry that you got hurt. Only you could make someone laugh at a fall but seriously, take care of yourself. At least, being a nurse, you will know how to do that.

Will remember you in my prayers tonight.

Maggie


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

unfortunately my husband and i will be away friday until late saterday. it figures. but after that i'll be back. 

i hope those pics got to you alright pigey. let me know if not.
talk to you later.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl! Sheesh! You gotta be more careful!!! From your description, the whole thing sounds like it would've been a perfect clip for America's Funniest Home Videos, but seriously, we hate to hear that you got hurt. It sounds like this was your year for mishaps, but thankfully, 2005 is almost over, and let's hope that 2006 will be a healthy, injury free new year for you! Hope you feel better soon.

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here they are:

http://community.webshots.com/album/515088762ryYSfW

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Dirtybert...*

there ARE pigeon diapers...they are called Flights Suits and work GREAT! To see one "in action" so to speak, go to the Pet Pigeon section of Pigeon Talk and click on the thread "They Call Me MISTER Squeaks." My pet pigeon, who can no longer fly, is modeling a Flight Suit.  

There have been stories of pigeons with only one leg who seem to do OK and even ones with "stumps." Always seems that the ones who have been quite compromised, end up with very sweet personalities...I look forward to updates.

I do wish you luck in placing your cats. I have 4 and we have problems with stray/ferals in the Phoenix area too! Many areas are now doing a spay/neuter and return type program to help control overpopulation...

Daryl, I sure hope you will be healed SOON! For me, one of life's joys is the teasing interaction between you and Pidgey the Poo. Laughter truly is healing!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lin,
Yeah, it could have been on America's Funniest, if they had bleeped out 90 % of the words coming out of my mouth From the knee down, I'd like to cut it off right about now. The back isn't too bad, and the ribs only hurt if I twist, but the leg, OUCH And I get to go to work at 5 a.m. and work til 6 p.m. or later. Good thing I'm a tough old broad (again Pidgey, NO LAUGHING)
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh boy, Daryl, be careful please. What a nasty fall.
Hope you are feeling better today.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm so sorry you fell and are sore. Please DO take care of yourself....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

STOP IT! If you wouldn't tell me not to laugh, I'd be okay, even sympathetic!

Pidgey


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks pigey for putting up my pictures. any one who wants to see go to:

http://community.webshots.com/album/515088762ryYSfW 

i'll have to look into those pigeon diapers lol.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, boy, what to do, what to do? I guess you're going to have to describe whether the separation is IN the actual joint between the tibiotarsus and the tarsometatarsus signifying a bad dislocation or whether the the distal end of the tibiotarsus has broken off and the actual joint is still attached to the tarsometatarsus and laying on it's side. Also, is the leg solidified into an "L" shape that only rotates from the true knee?

It's probably not likely that the function of the joint could be restored even with the best microsurgical reconstruction anyway. Goodness knows that would be cost prohibitive. As such, I guess the real question would be whether to re-break and realign it into a somewhat neutral position (neither extended nor retracted) and splint it until it completely solidifies or do something more radical like amputate to get it out of the way. Me, I'd probably try to get it down in the neutral position even if it was frozen as he'd still be able to walk with it.

I hate to say this but I know if I took the bird to one of my avian vets, he'd feel the leg to see how solid it was and if it looked like there was a weak attachment, he'd snap it right in front of me without asking and then re-set it with masking tape. After he'd plucked the leg feathers out. No general. His nestside manner is nil, but he doesn't beat around the bush, either. I have found that for some things I prefer the understanding and sympathetic approach and for other things the "let's get it over with" approach is better. One vet will try the long road and the other will amputate on the spot. Another will euthanize. 

Pidgey


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for your help pidgey.
i am not sure if my husband is up for spending money on a costly surgery for a wild bird. (especially since we still owe for double patella surgery on one of our dogs) i most likey will have to find a place that will take him, in good faith that they will do whats best and not euthanise- though as said before most dont have the costly time to put into a bird that will never be released... i dont mind caring for him for the rest of his life-in fact i would love to. it would be great to find a place that would do something for him with very lowcost if any - then leave the mending and lifetime care to me.
maybe Daryl knows of someone since shes from my area????
what do you think pigeonmamma? is there a program out there that will help cover vet bills for wild animals?....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I sent a private message to pigeonmama to read this one. I'm sure she'll get to it as soon as she gets on. Her schedule is unpredictable so be patient. She may already be in bed for the evening. Then again, she may be slipping, sliding and falling out in the yard, too. You just never know with her.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not sure about getting bills covered. I'll check with a rehabber I know. See what she says. If you can't afford bills, I think she's take on the pigeon, out of her own pocket, and I guarantee the pigeon would be well taken care of. She and her S/O are like major critter lovers. There are pot bellied pigs, turkeys, *****, starlings, jays, you name it, you'll see it at Anna and Mike's house. Everyone has their own little nook, are kept spotlessly clean, are well care for, and much loved. They do have some rescued pigeons, in outside loft, but, knowing this bird's condition, I imagine they'd have him as a permanent house guest.
Daryl
And Pidgey, if I do fall down, it must be because of that little Voo-Doo doll you have of me that you put the jinx on. Stop laughing, Pidgey !! I'm telling ya !!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonmama,

That poor doll's looking pretty scruffy at this point. Not sure it's going to make it to the end of the year.

Pidgey


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

im sensing the voodoo doll looks more like a porcupine...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, it's bad. Really, really bad. If you fell on it, it'd kill you.

Pidgey


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

i dont know you all well, (but according to your conversations) it appears that daryl is lucky that its the one thing she HASNT fallen on yet!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

OUCH !! Gee-zum, everyone has to take a stab at me today !!
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

dirtybert,

I'm a thousand miles away and you're only ten. You don't even know about the Butt-Butts. You're too close for comfort, let me tell ya'!

Pidgey


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

do i want to know about ButtButts????


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You do if you're going to be silly enough to make jokes like that AND live closer than a thousand miles to her.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Having read posts*

between Pigeonmama and Pidgey before, I don't really think you are in any danger DirtyBert...just Pidgey. 

However, both give as good as they get. They truly love each other but sometimes, a line is crossed. It's the ole North vs South doncha know and the battle begins... Actually, if you have the opportunity to visit Daryl, you'll get to see the Butt Butts... A little humor between "medications" sure relieves a LOT of tension... 

Hope the rehabber will be able to help 'mangled leg!'

Daryl, I sure hope you are feeling better. In fact, I bet whatever you are planning for Pidgey the Poo is taking your mind off your pain.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Mr Squeaks,
No, no plans to retaliate. Pidgey has a voodoo doll of me, and threatens it with the most horrible things. You can't imagine 
Dirtybert,
Butt-butts ? Well, I'll just tell you, mine got uncovered yesterday, and what a day I had getting things back under control 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I am sure*

that in the spirit of the holidays, Pidgey will have a truce. Besides, his Voodoo will only be effective IF YOU BELIEVE... That is what he is counting on...however, being a tough bird, I know you will survive and bounce back quite well!!  Glad to hear the Butts Butts are doing well! Also hope you are feeling better!!

However, all kidding aside, how is mangled leg DirtyBert?? Still with you? Healing? Been awhile since an update...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Doesn't matter if pigeonmama believes because after the last few days, her Butt-Butt does and that's all it takes.

But, I agree that Harmony and Concord should reign over the holidays and Pigeonmama's on her own recognizance so if she suffers any more falls, I think we need look no further than...

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K., a truce will suit me just fine.
Dirtybert, please e-mail me at [email protected] so we can do something about this poor bird.
Yup, the butt-butts are still here. We were having a terrible time with them picking each other to death. Cured that by giving them some soaked cat food, along with everything else they can stuff in those nasty little bills and swallow.
Been prepping 8 pigeons to show Saturday, washing fannies and feet, and any other dirty spots, spraying with bug spray, trimming toenails. One hen I planned on showing decided to lay an egg, and is so bound and determined not to leave it, I don't have the heart to pull her, so swapped another in her place. Can do this if they are same sex, color and age.
I do have a new baby in the loft, hatched either Sunday or Monday, a complete surprise parents are very reliable, so I haven't pulled baby. Baby is extermely well fed, growing like a weed. I had candled these eggs, and saw no development, so left them for parents, figuring they'd just keep sitting on ?? infertile eggs. I thought where I had such a mess with paratyphoid, and these birds had no babies after that fiasco, maybe one or the other was sterile. They fooled me !! I will watch baby, leave him ther unless parents can't/don't keep him warm and fed. I just hope they give me two weeks without having to bring him (well, his poop chute was a smiley face) in and hand feed.
Will keep you updated on all goings-on up here in the deep freeze.
Daryl


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

i'm taking Captin up to Freedom, near augusta ('bout 1hr20min N) this sunday to this place called Avian Haven. i found them on the web. they are nonprofit and run completely on donations. they seem happy to evaluate captin's leg, take some X-rays and set up a plan of treatment all free of charge. 
10 percent of the patients they recieve are pigeons, they also get ducks,hawks, eagles, birds/raptors of all species. their goals are treat and release but with captin they would realease him back to us for continued care.
i was reluctand to contact them at first since they seemed very "anti-human/animal-bonding" but they were extremely knowledgable, traveling to colleges and other places giving seminars on wildlife rehabilitation for over 10 years. 
so we'll give it a whirl- and keep everyone updated, hopefully i'll be able to put up some new improved leg shots! (we'll see what happens).
wish captin luck!


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

Daryl,
i didnt know pigeons reared young in the freezing cold winter???
if thats so, i think my dirtybert and fresca may be planning on nesting as well. they have been really really affectionate and when i let them out of their cage they walk around looking for cubbyhole-like places around the house to sleep in together. what do u think? their favorite place is on a pillow thats under this old camel's saddle i have from india.

i have pictures but they exceed the 100 kb limit. i'll post them if i can figure out how to reduce the pics. even changing the format doesnt shrink them enough. pthhh  

-dirtybert


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just whatever you do, don't let them talk you into euthanasia. There seem to be a lot of groups that do that when it gets down to business.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dirtybert and all,

Avian Haven is a very well respected wildlife rehab group. They are on my WLREHAB list, and I've always been favorably impressed with their posts there. http://avianhaven.org/

Of course, if Daryl is up for it .. go for it!

As to posting pictures .. check out Alaska's free picture site: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11337&highlight=pigeonpix

Terry


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

im the last person on earth to be cohersed into euthanasia (supposedly translated as "good death"). ive worked 10 yrs at 3 different veterinary hospitals and i would go home bawling after a days work assisting in killing then bagging animals. the only time it felt justified was when an animal was old, untreatably ill, or in severe pain. i actually quit my last job because they would put to sleep healthy animals- even kittens or puppies for lame reasons like "the owner cant keep it and doesnt want anyone else to have it"...
to me that is not a form of justifiable "good death".
thats how i aquired one of my cats- they were going to kill him as a small kitten for being born with a bent front leg. (whooptydoo) i called the owner and begged to keep him. his only problem is he cant bury his poop in his litter box- but he can climb curtains just fine! i also found a home for one they were going to euthanise for being overweight. (the cat was 25 pounds-yikes, but bloodwork was fine he was just overfed) someone just as overweight as the cat ended up adopting him- he said "they could lose weight together"....
i complained to the owner of the hospital that my job as a vet tech was to help animals not kill them and he said "the law states animals are property and people can do as they plese with property and as long as they are this is a service we offer"... i said "no, lawnchairs are property, animals are living beings whos only downfall is that their lives depend on us."
anyhow....in my book, euthanasia (putting an animal to sleep) is just another word for murder. (unless of course its actually in benefit of the animal.)
and THAT my friends are my TRUE feelings on that matter! lol


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

dirtybert - well said. I agree completely. I also have a belief that what goes around comes around to folks like that.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And now*

there are THREE...who feel the same way! Of course, I know there are soooo many more!

Dirtybert, I am really glad Captin will get some help. Let us know how he does! We'll all be rootin' for him! 

I'm sure that with a donation and the fact that he is going back into your care will guarantee he won't be pts...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

dirtybert said:


> im the last person on earth to be cohersed into euthanasia (supposedly translated as "good death"). ive worked 10 yrs at 3 different veterinary hospitals and i would go home bawling after a days work assisting in killing then bagging animals. the only time it felt justified was when an animal was old, untreatably ill, or in severe pain. i actually quit my last job because they would put to sleep healthy animals- even kittens or puppies for lame reasons like "the owner cant keep it and doesnt want anyone else to have it"...
> to me that is not a form of justifiable "good death".


Here, here! I'm with you!

Your entire post touched me, but this part especially, because my sweet, beautiful, good as gold cat Penny would be dead a year and a half already if it weren't for a vet tech like yourself that felt the same way.

Penny and the other cat that she lived with were abused by her former owner's husband. He would kick, punch and spray Lysol in their faces. The other cat suffered partial blindness as a result. Penny was luckier, she just suffered bladder damage resulting in an operation and a special diet for the rest of her life. The owner's husband wouldn't let her spend the extra money on the prescription cat food. As a result, Penny used to be in pain w/ her urine resembling "tomato soup" and of course, a cat in distress pees outside the litter box, having no other way to communicate that something is wrong. This resulted in more beatings. Finally, the owner was frightened enough to leave her husband because she was afraid that the kids would be next in line for the abuse. On the way to a shelter, she stopped at a vet to have both cats put to sleep because the shelter would not allow animals. Fortunately, the vet tech asked the owner if she would not euthanise them as long as good homes were found for them. The owner agreed and was very grateful.

The other cat was placed in a good home, and we were lucky enough to be able to adopt Penny. She is a sweetheart and we make sure that she receives all the proper food and all the love she deserves after her harrowing former life. My only regret is that she is almost nine years old already which will cut down on the time she is with us. I hope she is with us for a long, long time.

Thanks for being one of the ones who care.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...and now there are five!

Very well said dirtybert.


Lin,

I'm overwhelmed by Penny's history. I'm glad she made her way to you. I'm sending postive thoughts that she will be with you a long time!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Lin - lucky Penny to have been adopted by you. I just don't get how evil some people can be to take out their insecurities on wives, children, animals, etc.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I will be number 6! When I get frustrated with my pets, I just cry!!!!!!!!!!

Denise


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

there was actually more to me "quitting" than that... 
somebody's grandmother passed away and no one in the family wanted her two small poodles- so instead of bringing them to a shelter...(or leaving them in a cardboard box on the side of a road where at least they'd have a "chance")-they were euthanised. 
the next day this older woman came in with two beatutiful himalayan cats (only 5 yrs. old)- beautiful! one was a flame (orange sherbert colored) with slightly darker orange ears and paws. the other was smokey/tan colored with gray paws/ears and ice blue eyes.her story was she was suddenly allergic to them and wanted them euthanised. she made it violently clear to the receptionist that she'd have no one else taking them home. she said she may swing by later on to make sure they were dead. 
i was paged to come get them and bring them outback. they were not in carriers so i brought one at a time, starting with tobey, the flame. he was so scared he wrapped his soft little paws around my neck and hung on tight and tucked his head in under my smock. i explained to two other technitions what the cats were there for and that it seemed fishy since we had no record of ever seeing these cats in 5 years, but had seen the owners dog.... and that they were doomed to death since the owner was "all of a sudden allergic"...i pried tobey from my neck and set him in a cage. i told them i didnt agree with what was going on and that we should wait until the managers came in and talk it over with them....it was rather ironic looking into the cage next to tobey at a deaf and blind 18 year old siamese with kidney failure who has been hooked up to fluids for days and relys on being force-fed watered down canfood with a syringe and bathed several times/daily to get his own feces off of his body... whos owners refuse to let him go to kitty heaven.
i went back up front took princess from her pathetic non-emotional owner... and returned outback to find tobey already lifeless sprawled out on the metal table with the 2 techs over him with a stethascope to his chest, listening for a heartbeat.
i was sooo pissed i said 'the owner doesnt want ashes back so your not touching this cat' and i went into the grooming room (where i did grooming 2 days a week) and set poor princess in a cage with water and a litter pan- she too, needed to be pried from my neck. i got into an arguement with the techs and they promised that they would play dont ask dont tell with me. and so, i snuck the cat home with me. she slept by my head every night and greeted me when i came home with meows and rubs on my legs. two weeks later, after i promised princess a home with a school teacher my friend knew, my boss/the owner of the hospital told me he found out what i had done the only reason he was not firing me was because my 2 managers begged him not to and he demanded i punch out, go home, and bring back the cat so he could euthanise it.
i didnt see the point now, since what was done was done and the cat was alive- and the stupid loser owner wasnt even aware- i went home and i could not bear to bring her back. i called up and said i was not going back to work- ever. he sent a receptionist to my house to get the cat- she said that dr. clark would involve the police and there was nothing else i could do... i cried and kissed the cat and told her how sorry i was. and i was told he put her to sleep in front of every one there to 'prove a point'. looking back now i wish i had risked it and gotten arrested and perhaps even involved PETA but it all happened so fast and no one was behind me to lean on. i wish i had done it different so princess would be alive today- but she's not and to this day i hate the owner of lewiston vet and the wicked cat owner who's house i occasionally drive by on my way to the store....one of these days im going to egg it to death. (when i move, i plan on leaving hate mail from princess and tobey in her mailbox and if she complains to the vet i wont be a tracable source!) BWAHAHAHAHA!.....
dirty bert


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi dirtybert,

I truly am overwhelmed by this heartbreaking story. I cannot imagine that an owner would keep the cats and act like they love them one day, and then just wan't to discard them like trash the next, because they are inconvenient, or they have become a nuisance, or because of allergies? She never really loved them then, that is a great sin to have them PTS.

I'm sorry you had to go thru all that, I'm sure that had to be quite painful, that would tear my heart out.


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

my three wild pigeons...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dirtybert,

That was a terrible experience you went through. I know that there are many caring vets out there, but unfortunately, the type that you worked for are also around.

My sister in law also quit a vet because of the same reasons. This guy was just as bad. A couple of stories: One cat came in with kidney problems and the vet knew right away that the prognosis wasn't good, but told the owners he "do his best." He let the cat languish in a cage for five days with minimal care (my sister in law had to sneak it pain meds and also steal time to hand feed it). At the end of the week, he called the owners and told them he'd done his best but that the best thing would be euthanasia and they agreed to it. By doing it this way, he was able to charge five days boarding and "care" and also wind up being able to charge for putting to sleep. He was also notorious for padding the bills with charges for pain meds, but not allowing anyone of the techs to administer them. She finally had to quit as she could not witness any of this anymore.

As a matter of fact, this was the vet that Penny's former owner took her to. The tech there found homes for Penny and the other cat on the sly. If the vet had found out about this, she would have been fired. After all, he lost money on the deal....two lost exam charges and two lost euthanasia charges.

Thanks to all of you for your kind comments and good wishes for Penny. She is such a good girl.

Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Dirtybert and Linda,

Your stories are very sad! I sometimes can't believe how cruel people are in this world! Just reading the news breaks my heart, People harm and murder their own children! How anyone can be so heartless I will never understand!

I would have quit to! We all need a paycheck, but we must keep our own hearts intact. There are more jobs but you only have one heart!

Denise


----------



## dirtybert (Nov 29, 2005)

welp, captin is now at avian haven. they will be working on his leg later this week. they also found him to have capillaria and coccidia so will be treating him for that.
their plan is to rebreak the leg and twist it back around so it is facing the right way. he will be lame in that leg but they said there is no reason they couldnt release him back to the wild.

so yeah!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad you found a place that will actually rebrake the leg, set it, and enable this bird to have quality life out in the wild.

If they decide the bird isn't releasable will they find a home for it?

It seems like most feral pigeons have some kind of endo/ecto parasites, and it would be best as standard proceedure in rehab, just go ahead and treat both kind, as long as they have a healthy gut and can handle treatment.


----------

